
Ask HN: What font do you use to print sensitive passwords? - brebla
From time to time I have to assign complex passwords and give hard copies to users.  Notepad font routinely confuses them.  They mistake a lowercase l for a 1, etc.  Which font is clearest?
======
detaro
Look into fonts optimized for source code, like
[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Source+Code+Pro](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Source+Code+Pro)

If you have control over how the passwords look, you maybe also could adjust
their generation to avoid hard-to-distinguish sequences.

------
coreyp_1
alternative: make your password-generation algorithm avoid letters and numbers
that are easily confused.

